# HUGE contest of endless categories.



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like fun  I'll just reserve this post for upcoming pictures.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

Gelding : standing :









Gelding : funniest ...


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Is the contest still going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gelding:Most Handsome


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

*GELDINGS* Only without rider
1. Most handsome gelding








2. Craziest gelding








3. Funniest gelding









6. Trot








7. Canter








8. Gallop









*GELDINGS* Only with rider
1. Walk 








3. Canter








6. Standing








*BEST BOND* With our without rider
5. None of the above









*Not mentioned:*
best braid









*STALLION* Only without rider
1. Talking to the mares








5. Most Handsome









*Mare*
3. Prettiest mare









*FOALS*
1. Cutest Filly










After all that workI nothice this is over, but I'm thinking (hoping) it was extended for more entries(?)


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Mares:
Should be in order,
Canter with rider
Craziest & Funniest
Prettiest
Standing with rider
































Post rest tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Its says it was over on the 15th, but I will take advantage of showing my bou off.

This is Cole, worlds coolest saddlebred!

1. Most handsome gelding
View attachment 75544


6. Trot
View attachment 75545


Only with rider 
2. Trot
View attachment 75546


3. Canter


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

SaddleDragon said:


> Its says it was over on the 15th, but I will take advantage of showing my bou off.
> 
> This is Cole, worlds coolest saddlebred!
> 
> ...


Very pretty horse, most likely is still on just partly left due to lack of entries. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

ItzKayley said:


> Very pretty horse, most likely is still on just partly left due to lack of entries.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. I see most of my pics didnt show up. Ill have to fix that later.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

SaddleDragon said:


> Thanks. I see most of my pics didnt show up. Ill have to fix that later.


Yeah, that sucks, only one did! :-(

Here are more enteries, should be in order:
Geldings:
Canter with rider
Crazy
Funny
Grazing
Trot with rider
Trot


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Western:
Trail rides
(I hope we are allowed two?)
















English: 
Jumping








Before & After Rescued:
These two horses were not really rescused but the pony was given to me over-weight and on the edge of dying. He had not been riden for over 5 years, we are un-sure but he probally had worms and his hooves were not the best.

The horse my Mum bought for $1,500. She had worms, lice, bad teeth and over-grown hooves. The hooves were trimmed before the photo and the green in her mane is lice-removal.

(1):
BEFORE:








AFTER: 








(2):
BEFORE:








AFTER:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Im so sorry you guys for taking so long to get back! I love all the photos <3 Judging is going to be sad ): Anyhow, due to not a load of entries Ill extend the expiration to October 20th. Thank you guys!


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

*GELDINGS* - Only without rider

Most handsome gelding










Craziest gelding










Funniest gelding










Walk










Standing










*LUNGING Only* - without rider

Trotting










*NOT MENTIONED* - With or without rider

Laying down










Sitting up XD


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

*MARES*-with rider

Walk:









Trot:









Canter:


















*MARES*-without rider

Prettiest Mare


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm posting again because I moved my pictures around on Photobucket and I don't know how to edit my post from before. So here it is again <3

*GELDINGS* Only without rider

Most handsome gelding










Craziest gelding










Funniest gelding










Walk










Standing










*LUNGING* Only without rider

Trotting










*NOT MENTIONED* With or without rider

Laying down










Sitting up


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

You know, I have been very bored lately, and to be honest, I cant decide on the winner, so... All the contestants please post _one_, _clear_ photo of your horse. (Remember one thing, I cant draw humans) And I will sketch it...


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it still open?


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

randomrider92 said:


> Is it still open?


The bellow quote will answer that for you...



Gallop On said:


> You know, I have been very bored lately, and to be honest, I cant decide on the winner, so... All the contestants please post _one_, _clear_ photo of your horse. (Remember one thing, I cant draw humans) And I will sketch it...


Here is my photo:


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

FOALS

2. Cutest Colt









MARES Only without rider
1. Biggest belly (pregnant)









7. Trot









10. Standing









GELDINGS Only without rider
1. Most handsome gelding









5. Walk









9. Standing









Not mentioned: Random


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

ItzKayley said:


> The bellow quote will answer that for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halter or no halter?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Halter or no halter?


Nvm, I am going to do the halter. I have an idea


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Cant wait to see it! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Its posted on your profile


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Yay, Thankyou. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's my best of Sage...


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Uh oh, here comes Cheyenne lol

Conformation:









Prettiest Mare:









Craziest (man she's crazy but I couldn't find any good pics for it)









Funniest Mare:









Walk (mare without rider):









Trot (mare with rider):










Canter (mare with rider):









Standing (mare without rider): 









Grazing (mare without rider):









Standing (mare with rider. This was taken last year lol not my best pic):









Western Pleasure:









Barrel Racing- possibly coming soon

None of the Above (coming back from my Pole Turn run at a gymkhana):









English Jumping:









Bonding may come soon

Lunging may come soon

Lunging Walk:
**use picture for Walk Mare Without Rider**

Aww Cheyenne gave me this HUGE rear once but I didn't get a picture of it. That's unfortunate, I really wanted to see what it looked like. It wasn't good, but my friend said it looked amazing lol

Just Plain Crazy (lol we're both crazy in this one, it's sorta an lol moment. P.s. I won lol):









Not Mentioned (Best Non-Spooking Mare):


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Oops just realized the date is like a month passed lol I'm late, sorry!! Well I'm just showing off my horse now lol


----------

